# Anti science forces



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Two major anti science forces in America are religious right and animal rightists. Religious right say: "Do not use stem cells"
Animal rightists say: "Do not use rats and other animals".


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Comment on his post, not on him or anyone else!

read the rules of the website.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

No need to really worry about science advances, if it is profitable $$ it will be done. Advancement in science will always be profitable.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> No need to really worry about science advances, if it is profitable $$ it will be done. Advancement in science will always be profitable.


Advancements in science are not profitable. However, commercialization and utility of scientific advancements can be profitable.

There were huge advancements in stem cell research recently when Australian scientists announced that they were able to grow breast tissue on mice using human stem cells. This could be huge for those women that have had mastecomies as a result of breast cancer. Imagine being able to regenerate human breast tissue instead of giving those women a silicon or saline breast implant.

This is just another example of how breakthroughs in stem cell research could benefit society and why we need to ensure that we continue to fund it.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

You bring up a good point that well I wont argue with unless you realy want to. But for years animals have been used in science. After a lot of that had been taken up and new rules got put into place we scientists started looking at other places. And found stem cells. If the majority of people knew how those cells actually worked and what those who study them want to use them I think they would look at it in a new light. Though you still have those who are hardcore for or against. But today we still use animals in different ways that groups like PETA and other tree hugging groups view as ok. The thing is funding for most of this is through grants. Those grants and such are what brings the $$$ for resurch. If somone would like to stop the fact that when a new technology or new study finds usefull stop taxes or government spending. But then that still will only stop us for a while. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Big Daddy there is a vet in Mo that has figured out how to implant small intestine submucosa (SIS) into the joints of dogs and it makes the meniscus in the dogs knee joint ( its the cresent shaped disc of cartilage that is the cushion in the knee) regenerate. He can cure crippled dogs!

I find that to be absolutely amazing!

his name is James L Cook and the director of the comparative orthepedic labratory at the university of Missouri if you want to reaserch it.

He is experimenting with doing this on humans and it looks promising, I forsee the day when science will be able to grow and repair our broken and worn out parts.
The FDA has approved and it has been succsessfully used in humans
to repair bladders , rotator cuffs, esophagus injuries,burns, ulcers, arteries

Almost like science fiction :beer:

SIS comes from a herd of special pathogen free pigs of all things!!

I just thought your science backgound would find that interesting.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Bore.224 said:


> No need to really worry about science advances, if it is profitable $$ it will be done. Advancement in science will always be profitable.


You are correct. I would rather see these adwances first made in USA, not elsewhere, like in South Korea.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

BigDaddy said:


> > No need to really worry about science advances, if it is profitable $$ it will be done. Advancement in science will always be profitable.
> 
> 
> Advancements in science are not profitable. However, commercialization and utility of scientific advancements can be profitable.
> ...


This may be a little off topic, but here is a way for commercialization and making profit as well. I would never marry a woman with silicon implant or stem cell enhanced breasts. All should be natural.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Bobm said:


> Big Daddy there is a vet in Mo that has figured out how to implant small intestine submucosa (SIS) into the joints of dogs and it makes the meniscus in the dogs knee joint ( its the cresent shaped disc of cartilage that is the cushion in the knee) regenerate. He can cure crippled dogs!
> 
> I find that to be absolutely amazing!
> 
> ...


This would be wonderful. I believe scintific achievements in medcine should be used to satisfy people's needs, not wants.


----------

